# Good Read on Doe Hunting



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?page=h_fea_deer_doe-diligence_D.Mulligan

Lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I like it!!!

I know this will open another whole can of worms..but some people just dont get it. Pennsylvania is FINALLY is getting it!!! 

As good as Ohio is..it could be AMAZING if not for the "brown its down" gang!!!


Join the QDMA...educate...make yours and everyones hunting better!

PR.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great article. I LOVE shooting does. I totally agree Pure River, I see way too many young bucks shot. I never understood why it was cooler to shoot a 1 1/2 year old 4 point rather than a doe standing next to it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...but refuse to take a small buck, just doesn't make sense to me. As it has been said, take the doe next to it. I love venison and doe is so much tastier than buck, at least the ones I have taken. I took a large bodied 8 point last year that is nearly inedible.

I will take a buck this year if one bigger than last year presents itself. If not, I will be more than happy to take 3 does!

lg_mouth


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This was a great article. I agree with every word. I usually hunt my entire fall for a mature buck. Once gun season comes around, I'll take a smaller 6 or 8. QDM is very beneficial. I haven't shot a deer yet this fall, but I will shoot 2 Does before the season is over. I feel the rut will be more effective if the Doe population is cut down.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great article, every hunter should read.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

If the've made it that far (gun season)they are almost there!! 

6p....8p....10pt..a year and a half deer is still a year and a half deer.

LET EM GO it will only make your hunting better!! Every buck you can add to the herd adds that much more competition for next year

More bucks means more competition for breeding, more scraping activity, more moving during daylight hours. A ballanced ratio is an active ratio. You take two does, your buddy takes two does, and his buddy takes two does....conversly...you let one 6 go, your buddy lets a 6 and an 8 go, and his buddy lets a 2yr old 10 go...thats 6 less does, AND 4 MORE bucks in the area. Add these 4 bucks to the bucks you didnt see....and now you have a fight brewing...a fight for the right to breed...ie bettering the overall genetic health of your herd via "the strongest" earn the right to breed. 

Just something to think about. No need to shoot that "small" 8 or 6 in gun season...or ever for that matter.
Good luck to all!!

PR


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Great article and Pure River is dead on.Let Em Go Let Em Grow!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I feel there are a few reasons for shooting smaller bucks. The greatest reason in my opinion is for young hunters who have never shot a buck before. I know when I shot my first 6 pointer, I was estatic. He may have scored 75, but he was a trophy to me. 

Now, it really doesn't matter to me what I take. I usually take a doe in early season, try to kill a buck during the rut, then whatever mature deer steps in front of me through the rest of the season.

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Paradigm : an example serving as a model; pattern, a school of thought, ie: a way of thinking.

Many people (biologists, scientists, and those in the hunting community) are beginning to see experience a paradigm shift. A shift away from "I got a BUCK" and moving towards a paradigm if you will that redefines what exactly is a "BUCK". Not the definition per say of what the word buck, as in a male deer but a shift towards harvesting older age class, buck/male deer.

For years there has been this mystique, this thought that you accomplished a big feat by harvesting "buck". If it had horns on its head..then you were in some way, if not simply by default accomplishing something special. For years hunters knew nothing about age, genetics, and overall herd health. "I got a buck...I got a BUCK".

As more information becomes available, we have learned that little 6 point is merely just another YOUNG DEER. Nothing special...no big feat, and actually one of the dumbest deer in the woods. Research has proven that these young deer with just 2 years of age under their belt will grow and mature into a beautiful, wiley, aged prey.

I guess what I am leading to is why not educating these "young hunters"? I feel if a youth at age 10 can is intelligent enough to pass the hunters safety course, they are intelligent enough to understand sound management. Even if they are only a one day a year hunter, that they will only be bettering their local deer herd and bettering their hunting in the future.....future being the key word!!!! 
I also feel they can understand the concept of "delayed gratification". Enjoy your time in the field, simply enjoy their time with dad, enjoy hunting and learn that you dont have to shoot the first deer you see in order to, so called "have fun" hunting. Teach them patience, and diligence.

As we all know..kids grow into adults, and what they learn at an early age will most likely stick with them for the duration of their life. If they realllly want to shoot something to get their feet wet...sure by all means let them get that one deer under their belt...but...let it be a doe, not a young buck.

If no one puts the paradigm into their head that killing a young buck is somehow better that a doe...they will be just as "Ecstatic" sitting by a big fat doe posing for pictures with dad. We all know..being with dad is pretty much all that matters for them anyway!!!

PR


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I look at it this way, if I take my daughter fishing, we are going to fish for whatever is biting to keep her interested in fishing. If I made her use lures for trophy bass or catfish gear to catch huge catfish, then she wouldn't want to fish for long because we would spend more time waiting than catching.

Same goes for deer hunting. When she is old enough to hunt, she will be free to shoot whatever she wants for the first few years, and then we will discuss waiting for mature deer after that. 

We will just have to agree to disagree on the early hunters. I won't change your mind and you won't change mine.

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I always try to keep an open mind..and as jr gets of age I will learn more about his personality and what he sees as fun.

Although fishing and deer hunting is not quite a parrallel analogie. You can throw fish back...you cant throw a young deer back after you put a slug through it.
And I see you as an intellegent guy..i am sure if your daughter wants to throw everything in a bucket she caught from a pond you would tell the young lady "honi...we dont need to keep them all".."we can keep some, but lets throw these back for next time".

Its not like it was 20 years ago.. Now there are deer everywhere. The opertunity will present itself. And ..yes..we dissagree..haaaa....Hopefully by the time my little guy goes deer hunting for the first time...were sitting there and at 7:10 am. a little 8pt trots by he says "dad..here comes a little buck......man dad he's will sure look good next year....their moving good this morning...Its going to be a good day!!"

And we probably will also dissagree that kids can have fun and not have to be killing or catching something in order to have fun..although we both no that rarley happens. Give a kid a snoopy pole and some wax worms and they will not be able to keep a bluegill off the hook.
Sit in a tree stand on a field edge on an early october evening with a cross bow and i woudl say their chances of smoking a doe at 15 yards would be quite good. Or...youth gun season...just like ducks in a barrel. 

thanks for chatting!!! steel sharpens steel ... and dont always think you will not change someones mind..cause I am somewhat of an idealist...HAAAA. I have a 14 yr old daughter now..and boy let me tell you...I've sure made some changes over the last few years!! haaaaaaaaaaa..either change or stragle her or go mad !! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

PR


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

What's wrong with teaching kids to just to observe nature and not have any "kill goals".

I loved my first year of hunting with the family. That year I carried a stick. I knew that the following year I was to advance to a .22. What a thrill to look forward to. The whole family followed that beginning tradition.

...


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

A 1 1/2 year od buck is the best deer to eat.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't hunt to observe nature. Observing nature is something I do while I am hunting. I have spent countless hours in the woods with my 4 year old daughter just observing nature, ever since she was old enough to walk. But, when the time comes for her to be in the blind with me, she will be there to kill her first deer, whatever it may be. 

lg_mouth


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I doing my part... Harvested two does so far this year!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

stumpsitter said:


> A 1 1/2 year od buck is the best deer to eat.



Are you kidding?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Not at all, I always thought that myself. I have killed MANY deer of all ages, both bucks and does. My uncle has taken maybe twice as many as me and he has found that to be the case. I have an article from outdoor life somewhere that I'll try to dig up. The guy that wrote it was a butcher and he said the same thing. He claimed that it has something to do with hormones that are present in a doe during rutting season-and obviously an older buck is going to be tougher.

Don't get me wrong, it is a thrill to see or harvest a big buck, but if you are hunting for meat a 1 1/2 old buck is your best choice.

I have taken a few nice bucks, but in each case I would have taken the first deer that came along-as long as it wasn't a fawn. The biggest buck that I have taken was not very good to eat, and quite frankly I felt a little guilty about that. It is hard for me to justify hunting in my mind if it isn't about meat.

That all being said, a young doe still ain't bad.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Stump

My buck last year is not fit to eat either. I feel bad everytime I try to make something with it and it turns out inedible. I plan on trying to get a jerkey shooter and trying to make jerkey out of all the hamburger. Hopefully I can season the taste out of it.

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

hey LGm...You should really look into canning it. It will make the whole difference in the world! Its unblievable how tender the pressure canner makes the meat.

Like you said, besides grounding up a bunch for jerky its the best way to go.

If your looing for a jerky shooter and in my opinion, the best spices out there..

try:

www.nesco.com

there pepperion and regular are excellent and very simple to mix up. 1lb of ground venison to 1 spice packet. Its pretty much the only one I use. And ive tried a bunch.
You can get a shooter and some spices for under $20.

PR.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the website. I will probably order the Jerkey Works Kit today. I will try a few of their samples they send and see which ones I like and then get some more. 

Their website says it will take 2-4 weeks to deliver. Is this what you have experienced or did they get it out to you sooner? 

Can't do the canning, it is already all ground up into hamburger.

Thanks again PR. I can taste the jerkey now!!

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

We have found it for sale in the hunting section at wal-mart as well.

I just called my friend, and he got his nesco stuff from Target.com and it took 3-5 business days. He said it ships out of New Jersy. They must stock it at a warehouse or something. 

He did say he saw a bigger gun at wally world. I want to get a bigger one because the small one is ok..but you have to fill it like 3 or 4 times just to do one pound. I want a bigger one so i can fill it once and squirt away.

But the nesco spices are really good. You will not be dissapointed. I like the origonal the best. But the peperonni is really good too.

A friend of mine gave me some ground venison that was pretty rancid as well. I found that if i mix in some mrs dash, garlic powder, and some dried onion flakes it really helps. I do that with some crackers to hold it together with a little ketchup and brown sugar all mixed togeter as well and make kind of little meat loaf burgers out of it. If your grilling it..keeping them on tinfoil helps too. Its actually really good. 
I will also do the same thing but add a can of tomato soup and make coney sauce out of it for coney dogs. 
But just straight...yea..it can be pretty bad. 

Jerkey will take care of it as well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Pure River is right on the canning option. You will not be disappointed with the taste from canning. It is excellent that way.

I have thought about getting a jerky shooter but I always make my jerky out of good cuts of meat and I have always liked it sliced. I think it keeps it firmer as well. I like to be able to chew the jerky a little bit as well. If it is from a shooter I can finish a bag of jerky way too fast.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Well...I just found another option!!! Venison Salami!!

My Dad is in the office today and brought 2 big Salami rolls. One he mixed in hot pepper cheese and green olivs!! WOW...IT'S AWESOME!!

You just mix, shape and bake!!! If this doesnt take care of that big buck taste..nothing will

he gets the mix here. WOW..THIS IS GOOD.

http://www.janwayenterprises.com/GRANDMA LaMURES.htm

scroll down to the Salami mix.

its Grandma LaMure..dont ask me how he found it..but its amazing.
he said he tried the bologna and didnt really like it, but the salami is really good.

PR


----------

